# foreign body removal hand



## pscott (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a cpt code for foreign body removal, palm of hand? 
The foreign body was a splinter, local anesthesia was used, and no stitches were
put in. 26070 comes in at roughly $600.00, and that seems like alot for what was done.
This took place in the doctors office.
Thanks!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 13, 2011)

take a look at 10120/ or 10121 (subq tissue)

20520? or 20525 deeper (muscle or tendon sheath)


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 14, 2011)

*Please post procedure note*

*For an accurate response to procedural coding questions, please post the op / procedure note.*

I'm inclined to agree with Jamie that this is possibly 10120. 

However ... if there was no incision made, just used a needle, for example, to tease the splinter out .. then this is part of the E/M.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## pscott (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is the note:
After Betadine prep and 1% Xylocaine local anesthesia injection with epinephrine, a #11 blade was used to remove the callus in this area and then undermine it until the splinter was identified and removed. It measured approx 8-9mm and it came put in one large segment and then another small additional fragment, which was to the midline of the initial fragment. The area was washed again with Betadine and Alcohol and then Neosporin placed over the crater that was created and a dry sterile dressing over that. He is to follow up prn in the event of increased candor, rubor, dulor or vessel streaking to treat his infection. Otherwise, he can change his bandage on a daily basis and put Neosporin in the crater and cover it with a dry sterile dressing until the area heals. Followup prn.
Thanks!


----------

